# replacement Tarmac metal chainstay frame protector



## clay-walk (Feb 8, 2013)

Question - I have lost my SL4's chain stay protector. I have a K-edge but inevitably the chain stay protector did it's job...

I've contacted my LBS but they have responded that they cannot get a replacement one. ( their explanation gets a little fuzzy to me for some reason.)

So, I am curious if another manufacturer's can be slightly modified to fit, etc.

I have tried putting the Lizard Skins one on but it fell off... 

Any recommendations are welcome and I'm thinking this is not that difficult an item to make! Thanks.


----------



## clay-walk (Feb 8, 2013)

I actually just contacted my LBS again and they are a little more hopeful that they may be able to get one.


----------

